# Cool Pics



## womas4me (Nov 19, 2004)

Some photos. I didn't take them but was there when they were. I think they're great shots. Enjoy


----------



## diamond_python (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice Pics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah the moon snake looks nice, are they on a venom licence? how much are they usually?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

oh i ment they both look nice


----------



## phantom (Nov 19, 2004)

what great pics ,love the moon snake,1st one ive seen


----------



## redline (Nov 19, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## ackie (Nov 19, 2004)

i love the orange naped snakes. Found one in darwin. Snakes NT have em advertised but never get em in coz how rare these little guys r. Anyone ever want to sell me any small elapids-moon snakes, red naped snakes, bardicks, devis' banded, golden crowns ect. PM me.
cya.


----------



## womas4me (Nov 19, 2004)

Extremely common here


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice pics !


----------



## diamond_python (Nov 20, 2004)

Never seen a moon snake. Looks nice though. Where are they from???


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 20, 2004)

Those pics are absolutely stunning.. thanks


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 20, 2004)

Lovely pics Jim. If you ever happen to catch a pair or 2 of those Ring-taileds, give me a holla!!!

Simon Archibald


----------



## ether (Nov 20, 2004)

Cool pics mate,


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2004)

Great photos


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: RE: Cool Pics*



ackie said:


> Anyone ever want to sell me any small elapids-moon snakes, red naped snakes, bardicks, devis' banded, golden crowns ect. PM me.
> cya.



i wish i had some to sell  , i wish i had some myself


----------



## ackie (Nov 20, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Cool Pics*

moon snakes (furina ornata) are mainly from the northern half of australia but go pretty far south through inland WA.


----------



## instar (Nov 20, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Cool Pics*

Great pics womas, are the moon snakes elapids or colubrids?
Do folks keep em in captivity?


----------

